# 46.30-metre classic cutter Lulworth



## Alex (29/1/16)




----------



## blujeenz (29/1/16)

Now up for sale at a shipyard nowhere near you. 
http://www.thesuperyachtowner.com/feature.php?featureid=21537

According to http://www.studiofaggioni.com/articolo.php?art=49 


> In early 2006, the five-year restoration was completed. A restoration that has cost around 15 million euro and which one succeeded in bringing the Lulworth almost original state.




Im guessing the new owner wouldn't need to worry about whether his vape budget could handle another dual series batt mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

